# Wood train whistle. Toot it up!



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

*Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*

Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.

This is a good project to make if you have limited tools. All of my sawing could easily be accomplished with a hand saw.

To get started, here is a PDF with the measurements I used


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


That's a hoot !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


It's good to see you "Tooting your own Horn"!

Thank you very much!

I have one like that… have had it for YEARS… every time I look at it, I think to myself, 
"I'm going to have see if I can make one of those… for kicks."... but, never do it!

I can see now, thanks to you, that I would have had trouble… those dowel pieces inserted & glued are NOT visible from the outside world… * it would have driven me absolutely NUTS!*

*So, thank you for saving my sanity!*

I shall make some of these for Christmas / New Years gifts!

Thanks again! Great project!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


I had better not make one for my 2 year old, he will drive the dog NUTS!


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Man! Those are COOL! Maybe you play with those in your end of the year video! Bring your noisemakers too!


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Great video, Steve…..well presented and explained. I made a few of these about a year ago, and they are amazing. I decorated the outsides with India ink drawings of train and paddlewheel boat images.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Neat instruction on making the whistles! Thanks, Steve

ps. I'll bet a 4×4 would have a very DEEEEEP sound!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


You're awesome as always


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Another neat project Steve. Thank you for sharing your experiences with us all. You are our hero.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Toot! Toot! What a hoot ;-) Another great video! Where do you come up with these ideas?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Steve that was good

You sure can cheer me up,

Jamie


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


" All aboard the wood working train!" Why did that crack you up so much??? It was the perfect intro

Very cool project!!!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


I think I'll make one of those for my nephew to use at his grandparents house, they'll love it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Another amazing user friendly project, thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Fun project steve.


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve! Very nice! I've been working on a pair of train whistles for my son and nephew for Christmas, and was about to head out and put some finish on them when I realized I hadn't seen this week's video yet… Imagine my surprise when I see this week's video is about… Train Whistles!!! 

My bench-top drill press isn't tall enough to drill into the blanks I was using though (and I don't trust my skills to keep the holes straight anyway), so I made square "tubes" on the router table instead (Got the idea from here: http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/16193). I think you probably get better sound quality with the round holes, but I found that by routing a square channel the whole way through the blank and then using square plugs to block off the "tubes", I could easily tweak the pitch of each tube by adjusting the position of the plugs. This allows you to get a perfect train-whistle chord (I did some quick research, and it looks like most train whistles use a 1, 3, 5, 6 chord). Since you need the "tubes" open to make them on the router, they're fully accessible before you glue the cover over the tubes, which allows you to easily move the plugs around.

Here's what mine look like (the one in back still needs to be sanded - sorry). Pretty much the same way Steve made his, with some obvious differences. These are also 4-note whistles - 2 on top, two on the bottom.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


*harriw*

COOL whistles too… You going to make a Video on them? LOL
... it would be nice to see the fine details of parts & their placements… if you could…

Thank you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Steve I have been wanting to do this. Thanks fer the destructions.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


*harriw*

The Link to that LJ thread doesn't work *as entered*... the *Right Paren messed it up*... a space between the last 3 & the Paren would have made it work…

*Here is the Link that works... I just Copied all EXCEPT the Paren...*

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/16193

Thank you… very good!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


will you please blow in the wistle once more 
so I can get out of the dockingstation and down to the shop

thank you 
Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Well,

*Speaking of the Devil!*

LOL


----------



## harriw (May 10, 2012)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

Thanks for fixing my link! I just posted mine as a project with some pictures that might explain things better, thought I gather than you got the info you needed from Anne's tutorial.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


I made a couple and they sound great. My grandson's will get them for Christmas!
Thanks Steve.!
















!


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Steve, forgot to mention…...try putting your shop vac on exhaust and blowing it through your train whistle…..you are in for a treat.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Stevinmarin said:


> *Wood train whistle. Toot it up!*
> 
> Here's how to make a 4-toned train whistle made using a 2×4. These make great stocking-stuffers or gifts. Kids love them.
> 
> ...


Steve,
Thanks for posting this project !
I built one out of pine…..
Have six in production out of hardwood.
I left the top cut a bit longer and cut it on the bandsaw in the shape of a recorder mouthpiece.
Easier to blow.
One for the grandson, five to the Children's Hospital 
Super fun project,
THANKS !!

Lisa


----------

